# Oh no... it's started.....



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

A couple of weeks in and I've already been buying..... is there a cure????









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope, it's a steep spiral down from now on!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There isn't a cure storm, I'am afraid. :wall: nice purchase by the way.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes there is...give your wallet to your wife :thumb: She will never let you buy one detailing product again.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

ahh see I am the wife hubby can't control me lol... i have no bloody hope! have to say jay's service has been second to none, what a star! RM played football with the box so couple of samples he sent gave a lovely lining to the box, but a quick clean up the quality of the packaging alone is phenomenal, the towels from imran look fab too, cannot wait to get stuck in! considering my roads do this in a day... grrrrr


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The only cure is to buy more storm lol. It works for me 

Obsession is great stuff. And that drying towel is just the best thing ever. 

Now stop typing, get the car cleaned and post some pics. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> The only cure is to buy more storm lol. It works for me
> 
> Obsession is great stuff. And that drying towel is just the best thing ever.
> 
> ...


going dark and cannot be bothered trying to clean a black car in the dark.. tomorrow maybe haha! although only waxed the car last weekend so A don't really fancy taking the current stuff off and B i don't have anything other than shampoo to prep lol!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OK. You'll have to practice to become a detailing jedi. Close your eyes, wax on - left hand, wax off - right hand. 

Then, in the morning you can see the mess and do it all again lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

storm2284 said:


> ahh see I am the wife hubby can't control me lol...


Didn't expect that...sorry gal...you are doomed to bankruptcy...sell the house for more money if you ever discover and decide you need Mitchell & King stuff.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

A&J said:


> Didn't expect that...sorry gal...you are doomed to bankruptcy...sell the house for more money if you ever discover and decide you need Mitchell & King stuff.


seen the product site an run like holy hell haha, if i could sell the house.. hmmmm sadly i rent lol! nah in all honesty once i have a go with th obsession stuff and if i like it i'll be sticking with jay, his service has knocked me for 6 and would like to support his business if i can


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> OK. You'll have to practice to become a detailing jedi. Close your eyes, wax on - left hand, wax off - right hand.
> 
> Then, in the morning you can see the mess and do it all again lol.
> 
> ...


take a trip to Cornwall, show me and be my Mr Miyagi?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Might have got the hands mixed up. Oops. Mr Tumble more like lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahh the joys of living down here huh?! :lol:

Jays products are awesome, so effortless to use, and great prices, I've ended up with quite a collection :thumb:


Oh and no, you won't stop it, and you'll need a garage to store it :lol::lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

dave-g said:


> Ahh the joys of living down here huh?! :lol:
> 
> Jays products are awesome, so effortless to use, and great prices, I've ended up with quite a collection :thumb:
> 
> Oh and no, you won't stop it, and you'll need a garage to store it :lol::lol:


ahh another one of ussss! where abouts?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, there is a cure....send it all to me and i'll give you the secret cure :thumb:


Cornwall eh? I have a caravan down there, depending on where you are based, if i'm ever in the area i would be willing to give you some pointers....if you don't mind my wife shaking her head all the time :lol:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh dear, once bitten forever smitten..................


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

muzzer said:


> Yep, there is a cure....send it all to me and i'll give you the secret cure :thumb:
> 
> Cornwall eh? I have a caravan down there, depending on where you are based, if i'm ever in the area i would be willing to give you some pointers....if you don't mind my wife shaking her head all the time :lol:


down in the west, best part  haha


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh right, i've got my holiday place on The Lizard, about 5 miles east of Helston :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

From mullion area originally, currently living towards porthtowan :thumb:

Roads are definately cleaner up this end though :lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

lizard, about 20 mins or so away  porthtowan is still by far my fave touristy beach though, but yeah mud and nasties a plenty here


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

storm2284 said:


> lizard, about 20 mins or so away  porthtowan is still by far my fave touristy beach though, but yeah mud and nasties a plenty here


Ok sometime when i'm down that way i'll quite happily offer any help i can if you wish :thumb:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

muzzer said:


> Ok sometime when i'm down that way i'll quite happily offer any help i can if you wish :thumb:


to be honest any help is welcomed, truly is! very much a newbie and shall be for quite some time yet :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> to be honest any help is welcomed, truly is! very much a newbie and shall be for quite some time yet :lol:


When ever am down at Harlyn bay near Padstow, I will give you a buzz:thumb:
Or shall I say, Mrs C will give you some help:lol::lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

chongo said:


> When ever am down at Harlyn bay near Padstow, I will give you a buzz:thumb:
> Or shall I say, Mrs C will give you some help:lol::lol:


it's Mrs C that does it all anyways is it not? lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> it's Mrs C that does it all anyways is it not? lol


YEP:wall: for now


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

chongo said:


> YEP:wall: for now


:speechles practice makes perfect so they say?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> :speechles practice makes perfect so they say?


Well you better get started then.:lol::lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

chongo said:


> Well you better get started then.:lol::lol:


i did.. i washed it last night and even documented it lol!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> i did.. i washed it last night and even documented it lol!!


AV just seen it:thumb:, left a comment :lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

chongo said:


> AV just seen it:thumb:, left a comment :lol:


I feel I'm going to need to take my beating stick to you sir.... :doublesho:devil:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I might just leave you two to it :lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

muzzer said:


> I might just leave you two to it :lol:


nahhh please help me muzzer, hes making demands and telling me to walk the dogs now :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

:doublesho


This is beyond my help now, if i was to offer any assistance right now, my wife would skin me alive :lol:

















In my official capacity i should suggest reining it in a wee bit but my god this is funny :lol:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

muzzer said:


> :doublesho
> 
> This is beyond my help now, if i was to offer any assistance right now, my wife would skin me alive :lol:
> 
> In my official capacity i should suggest reining it in a wee bit but my god this is funny :lol:


oooh modly one pray don't boot us too hard, it is saturday night after all and i am but a mere newbie :lol: (how long can i use that excuse for?)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

storm2284 said:


> oooh modly one pray don't boot us too hard, it is saturday night after all and i am but a mere newbie :lol: (how long can i use that excuse for?)


Not for long. :lol:

Fair point but you could always send pm's before one of us has to shut this down. Sorry for being the Fun Police and all.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's incurable

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> It's incurable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What! Hair loss:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Your better off sending your collection to me:thumb:. A stash like that needs a good stable home:wave:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh no. Pics like that only usually happen after 10-12 months. Lol. Looks like you've jumped in with both feet. 

Welcome to the nut house....:-D 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Oh no. Pics like that only usually happen after 10-12 months. Lol. Looks like you've jumped in with both feet.
> 
> Welcome to the nut house....:-D
> 
> ...


Oh god that thought is terrifying! Just hope I never learn to machine then....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

storm2284 said:


> Oh god that thought is terrifying! Just hope I never learn to machine then....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My therapist says it's fine. Lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> My therapist says it's fine. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That's such a relief! Just brought some collapsible crates in morrisons so can keep it all tidy.. now to find a good covering glaze I think it's about all I don't have!! oh and some decent wheelcleaner, snowfoam when i buy a lance.. hell more stuff i need!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well that collection built up quickly! lol


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

ahh, had smartwax a long time and other odds and sods


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

storm2284 said:


> That's such a relief! Just brought some collapsible crates in morrisons so can keep it all tidy.. now to find a good covering glaze I think it's about all I don't have!! oh and some decent wheelcleaner, snowfoam when i buy a lance.. hell more stuff i need!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's the way it'll continue for ever storm. Someone, somewhere on here will mention that they got fabulous results with product x, and it'll slowly work it's way from the 'that sounds interesting' section of your brain, to the 'i absolutely need that now' part of your brain.

And that's why I have far far far too much stuff. But that's a good thing. Right? Lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> And that's the way it'll continue for ever storm. Someone, somewhere on here will mention that they got fabulous results with product x, and it'll slowly work it's way from the 'that sounds interesting' section of your brain, to the 'i absolutely need that now' part of your brain.
> 
> And that's why I have far far far too much stuff. But that's a good thing. Right? Lol
> 
> ...


yes cooks because you can pass it all to me  hahhaa! but no it's far too epensive.. i'm just glad i'm not a collector to put things on a shelf lol that would be incredibly expensive


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I must be unique then, i dont read reviews and think 'got to have that' and all told i probably have about £500 in total invested over the last 5 years or so. And having made the decision to go from wax to sealants, my collection will shrink further still.


It's easy............mind you having three step kids and a grand daughter keeps me grounded.


----------

